# Info with reference to Department Stores ,Maids and Drivers



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Hi, 
We will be relocating to Mexico City in August. Can anyone give me information on 
-how much does a live in maid cum nanny *cost* per month?
-are ther any reliable *agencies* where I can emply one?
-how much does a *driver cost *per month?
-are there any *unwritten rules *or anything one should be aware of when employing a maid in Mexico ?

Any feedback will be appreciated

I would also appreciate it if I could get* names of Stores *where I could get everything under one roof i.e. Beds, mattresses......household articles.....everything needed to set up house 
Do they have stores where they have a *supervised play area for kids *while you shop:confused2:

Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not from the DF area, but I suspect that you will find things quite different in Mexico. If you hire a maid, you will want a contract and you should know what that entails in the way of vacation pay, holidays off with pay, or double pay, and especially the employees rights and payment due if terminated.
I have my doubts about any supervised play areas while you shop. There are large 'big box' stores like Costco, Sam's, Walmart, Chedruai, etc., but you might find that there are specialized stores for better quality, meaning that you will shop in a lot of different places. Neighbors and co-workers will be your best guide.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

The cost of the benefits will likely be 30 to 50% of what you will pay the employees. There are very specific labor laws and they apply more to foreign employers than locals. You need a good attorney who is familair with these laws. Not an easy task. You could try Liverpool for a very expensive well stocked Department store.

Moisheh


----------



## Don P (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to this forum. I'm in the U.S. and looking into a trip to a few areas of Mexico as a first step toward a potential move there.

You might find it helpful to read the book "Gringos in Paradise" by Barry Golson. He and his wife moved to Mexico a few years and built a house and his book is about the experience. He addresses at least a couple of issues you raise. One is about hiring domestic help (housekeeper, gardener, nanny, etc.) and the associated requirements. In addition to their wages, according to the book you have to pay the Mexican equivalent of Social Security for them, provide a paid vacation (2 weeks if I recall correctly) and pay a holiday bonus (about an extra month's pay). You also have to pay something like 3 months severance if you discharge them. The book doesn't get into all the detail and legalities on those issues but covers some of the things to be aware of. Based on what I've read I'd want to consult with a local attorney before I hired anybody to make sure of all the requirements, including record keeping.

With regard to going to a big box store and getting everything you need in one place, one of the things the Golsons did was to hire a personal shopper to help them buy furniture, dishes, etc. for their house. There are towns and villages that specialize in different types of furniture, dishes, glasses, arts and crafts, etc., and somebody local would know how to find and purchase those things efficiently. You can have furnishings customized with the materials you want or to fit a space and arrange to have them shipped. My guess is that you'd end up with things that are nicer, more reflective of the local culture and your personal taste, and less expensive with that type of approach than by going to one or two stores and buying everything.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please be careful when reading older publications, as Mexico has changed a lot in just the last ten years. Also note that the book referenced above describes building on the coast. Sayulita, to be exact. Those complicated and rather rigid 'rules' for employees do apply for full time employees. You may, however, hire casual help and/or a maid or gardener who work for many people during the week as independent contractors. The rules are much simpler in those circumstances.


----------



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot.....and would appreciate any more feedback or suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

*Maids*

We obtained our maid from word of mouth and she is excellent. She works six days a week, 8 hours per day and does everything needed from windows to laundry and ironing. Her weekly wages are 600 pesos plus 66 pesos for transportation. I think this is probably a bit low since we are in Aguascalientes, but you might bump wages up the additional percentage it costs to live in DF. Best of Luck, Tom


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

constellation said:


> Hi,
> We will be relocating to Mexico City in August. Can anyone give me information on
> -how much does a live in maid cum nanny *cost* per month?
> -are ther any reliable *agencies* where I can emply one?
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here at Chapala, we pay our maid, who has been with us five years and is like family, 220 pesos per 5-6 hour day. She often brings one of her 20 something daughters to help her. No extra charge. They join us for lunch, giving them a break and us a chance to chat in Spanish. She's not live-in, but does stay at our home ,when we're traveling elsewhere, for 100 pesos per day and looks after dogs, plants, etc.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You should be able to find all the stuff you need for your home at Liverpool or El Palacio de Hierro, although a bit expensive in my opinion. Very nice stuff though, furniture, matresses, espresso makers, high tech washing machines, japanese kitchen knife sets, all that  I lived in DF for 5 years and I can not recall seeing one single store that has both furniture, appliances, tvs, etc. besides Liverpool or Palacio. No kiddies area there that I recall of.


----------



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Thanks so much guys......any kind of info is appreciated:-D!!!....Keep it comming !


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

constellation said:


> I would also appreciate it if I could get* names of Stores *where I could get everything under one roof i.e. Beds, mattresses......household articles.....everything needed to set up house
> Do they have stores where they have a *supervised play area for kids *while you shop:confused2:
> 
> Thanks


"Viana" is a fabulous store that has appliances, beautiful furniture, decorative items, TV's and electronics, etc. It is on Popcatepetl Avenue located close to Plaza Universidad. 

Welcome to Mexico!

Vortexijah


----------



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

thanks!!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Haven't been to Mexico City for awhile but in '98 there was a new Home Depot near UNAM. I'll assume there are a number of Sam's Clubs, Costco's, Sears and other big box stores


----------



## constellation (May 29, 2010)

Thanks


----------

